# What do you do that no-one else does?



## bobmac (Oct 3, 2014)

Obviously keep it clean but do you do anything that you think you are the only one that does it?

To start you off....
Am I the only person who eats baked beans straight from the fridge onto the plate?
Nothing worse than hot beans


----------



## dewsweeper (Oct 3, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Obviously keep it clean but do you do anything that you think you are the only one that does it?

To start you off....
Am I the only person who eats baked beans straight from the fridge onto the plate?
Nothing worse than hot beans 

Click to expand...

I like cold baked beans also.
I also enjoy Friday  nights curry leftovers for my breakfast at 7.00am on Sat before a 7.45 tee off.
Cold curry is great,as is lasagne and shepherds pie etc.
Dewsweeper
Ps my wife thinks I am disgusting for these habits.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2014)

Cold ambrosia cream rice
Straight out of the tin

Nectar


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 3, 2014)

Im the only one that goes to our practice range at 6.30am its still dark.


----------



## gripitripit (Oct 3, 2014)

I am the only person that drives a 1995 Rover 416 Touring...!!!


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 3, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Obviously keep it clean but do you do anything that you think you are the only one that does it?

To start you off....
Am I the only person who eats baked beans straight from the fridge onto the plate?
Nothing worse than hot beans 

Click to expand...




dewsweeper said:



			I like cold baked beans also.
I also enjoy Friday  nights curry leftovers for my breakfast at 7.00am on Sat before a 7.45 tee off.
Cold curry is great,as is lasagne and shepherds pie etc.
Dewsweeper
Ps my wife thinks I am disgusting for these habits.
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Cold ambrosia cream rice
Straight out of the tin

Nectar 

Click to expand...

Me also to all three replies above.

and to add, I have a cold shower every morning.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2014)

There are people doing some very clearly wrong things out here. Food that is meant to be hot should not be eaten cold. It is just wrong folks. dewsweeper - your wife is right :thup:


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 3, 2014)

When getting a glass of water I have to fill the glass 5 times before I drink as I think the water is contaminated. Total waste of water but I throw up if I only do it 4. Total waste of water but I save it elsewhere. True story.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 3, 2014)

Well this one went off topic quick as we all seem to eat the same thing . Could I add, digestive biscuits with strong cheddar cheese and strawberry jam.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 3, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Cold ambrosia cream rice
Straight out of the tin

Nectar 

Click to expand...

Indeed. No need to dirty a plate at all. 

Cold toast is a favourite of mine.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2014)

what a bunch of freaks.... shakes head smiley


----------



## Doh (Oct 3, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Obviously keep it clean but do you do anything that you think you are the only one that does it?

To start you off....
Am I the only person who eats baked beans straight from the fridge onto the plate?
Nothing worse than hot beans 

Click to expand...


No your not Bob I have been doing that for many years. Best of all is cold bean butties.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2014)

I have this weird thing going on in my brain most of the time...I hear a phrase and then spell it in my head whilst trying to split it into letters of equal numbers!!

So "letters of equal numbers" will stick and I'll start with 2's le tt er so fe qu al nu mb er s - damn let's try 3's let ter sof equ aln umb ers RESULT 

If it doesn't split equally I add them up to establish the total so I know why not...

Am I mad? Don't answer that!

PS Punctuation such as apostrophes count too!


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			I have this weird thing going on in my brain most of the time...I hear a phrase and then spell it in my head whilst trying to split it into letters of equal numbers!!
		
Click to expand...

That's a worry ........................ but I do something similar.
When I'm thinking random stuff, I'll say it out loud, in my head, but backwards! That's sdrawkcab! Please help me!!

I also drink orange squash ............... neat.
I also put ready salted crisps in chocolate cake.
Volumes must always be set to an even number ................... unless divisible by five.
If I enter a room and turn left, I have to turn right before exiting, and vice versa.
I always start a round of golf with four pink castle tees in my pocket.


*Slime*.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 3, 2014)

Something my old man used to do, but I might try it on my kids. Chip shape butties - make a thick chip buttie with loads of butter. Squeeze the sandwich, then remove the chips and give the child the "Chip shape buttie".  My kids would be on the phone to Esther, but I thought they were loverlee.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 3, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			When getting a glass of water I have to fill the glass 5 times before I drink as I think the water is contaminated. Total waste of water but I throw up if I only do it 4. Total waste of water but I save it elsewhere. True story.
		
Click to expand...

When I lived in Swindon they used to say that the water had been passed at least 5 times by inspectors.

My Mrs can't walk on to downward escalators.
My top two ribs are fused together, good for rugby!


----------



## louise_a (Oct 3, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Well this one went off topic quick as we all seem to eat the same thing . Could I add, digestive biscuits with *strong cheddar cheese and strawberry jam*.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but on cream crackers,

Bananas on toast anyone?


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 3, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Yes but on cream crackers,

*Bananas on toast anyone?*

Click to expand...

Half of Scotland, I'd think. Everyone I know eats banana on toast. If you don't, you're weird 

I sometimes nod my head to one side - imperceptibly, I hope - and then I have to do two to the other side and then one more to the first side, then reverse it. Can't stop until I've done all 8. No idea where it came from or why I keep doing it but I've been doing it as long as I can remember.


----------



## SwingSlow (Oct 3, 2014)

Weetabix with butter and marmalade
Sorting the coins in my pocket by size


----------



## mchacker (Oct 3, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Im the only one that goes to our practice range at 6.30am its still dark.
		
Click to expand...

me too:thup:

I have a wierd thing with angles on pavements, I'll spare you the long winded details but suffice to say I walk some strange paths


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 3, 2014)

Chilli flakes on toast. In fact I will chilli up most things these days :mmm:


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2014)

My niece used to know someone who would only eat food in alphabetical order!


*Slime*.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 3, 2014)

Slime said:



			My niece used to know someone who would only eat food in alphabetical order!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

lol i know someone that used to order a pizza with virtually every topping on, then get the pizza, scrape all of the toppings off and just eat the base. #weirdo


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 3, 2014)

2



Rooter said:



			lol i know someone that used to order a pizza with virtually every topping on, then get the pizza, scrape all of the toppings off and just eat the base. #weirdo
		
Click to expand...

I was at a birthday party when I was a child and someone got a pizza delivered with no cheese.  Why bother? Lol


----------



## fundy (Oct 3, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			2

I was at a birthday party when I was a child and someone got a pizza delivered with no cheese.  Why bother? Lol
		
Click to expand...

probably because you're allergic to dairy but want to try and fit in


----------



## Siren (Oct 3, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			I have this weird thing going on in my brain most of the time...I hear a phrase and then spell it in my head whilst trying to split it into letters of equal numbers!!

So "letters of equal numbers" will stick and I'll start with 2's le tt er so fe qu al nu mb er s - damn let's try 3's let ter sof equ aln umb ers RESULT 

If it doesn't split equally I add them up to establish the total so I know why not...

Am I mad? Don't answer that!

PS Punctuation such as apostrophes count too!
		
Click to expand...

My god..............

I put Branston on toast, the wife thinks im the only person on the planet who does that.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 3, 2014)

fundy said:



			probably because you're allergic to dairy but want to try and fit in
		
Click to expand...

We all had to share and he got a whole one to himself. Crafty allergic bugger! :rofl:


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 4, 2014)

Going on my house it's load and empty the dishwasher!

Salad cream with curry and mayonnaise with spag Bol.

Actually salad cream with lots of things!


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm feeling the love with the cold ambrosia Phil, it's only like eating a Muller yoghurt.

my discussing habit that people find vile is how I eat Baked Beans. Put them into a pan with lots of mature cheddar cheese, cook until it is one big gooey cheesey bean mess, put them in a bowl with a spoonful of mayo and mix them up. Then eat them by scooping them out of the bowl with Warburtons super toaster lathered in butter......mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 4, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			Going on my house it's load and empty the dishwasher!

Salad cream with curry and mayonnaise with spag Bol.

Actually salad cream with lots of things!
		
Click to expand...

nothing wrong with mayo on slag Bol. Infact mayo with everything, cheese and onion butties, battered sausages and chips, spaghetti Bol, beans, pizza, pie and mash, mushy peas, kebab, cheese and ham butties, the list is endless.........


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 4, 2014)

Staying with the food theme, when served a meal, I will eat it in sections, leaving the best bit until last. So, for instance, I order a burger in a restaurant and it comes with salad and chips, I'll eat the salad, then the chips, and then the burger last. I don't knw where it came from, but I do it with pretty much all meals!


----------



## G_Mulligan (Oct 4, 2014)

wow errr.... ocd nightmare going on here and a bit of a food fetish meeting.

Wish you would all stop talking about cold beans as they are a phobia of mine (not just cold baked beans of any temperature). I can't look at them, smell them, touch them or god forbid I accidentally eat them! I am not the only one I have heard of a couple of well known people with the same and my housemate at uni. We banned the other two from making them in the microwave due to smell and taste contamination and I won't let my wife have them in the house at all.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 4, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Cold ambrosia cream rice
Straight out of the tin

Nectar 

Click to expand...

Me too, but HID thinks its a filthy habit.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 4, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Staying with the food theme, when served a meal, I will eat it in sections, leaving the best bit until last. So, for instance, I order a burger in a restaurant and it comes with salad and chips, I'll eat the salad, then the chips, and then the burger last. I don't knw where it came from, but I do it with pretty much all meals!
		
Click to expand...

Its a bit of deferred gratification. I also tend to leave my favourite part of the meal till last. That slice of bacon out of the burger will get the pleasure of being eaten last along with a few wee crispy end chips dipped in sauce.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 4, 2014)

Jam, peanut butter and grated cheese sandwich as a tasty snack or cellery and peanut butter. Also when sitting down to a roast dinner I eat my veg, cabbage..carrots..sprouts..green beans raw 




 don't like cooked veg :mmm:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a touch of OCD but I feel a lot better after reading this thread... My main OCD nightmare is when I buy something brand new, for me it has to be in pristine condition as if it where never touched by human hands, if it has marks or slight scratches on it then im not happy... Hence why I don't buy new clubs off the rack in shops where every Tom dick and Harry has had a swoosh


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Staying with the food theme, when served a meal, I will eat it in sections, leaving the best bit until last. So, for instance, I order a burger in a restaurant and it comes with salad and chips, I'll eat the salad, then the chips, and then the burger last. I don't know where it came from, but I do it with pretty much all meals!
		
Click to expand...

Same as that Wabinez, same as that.


*Slime*.

Oh, I also have to sign all my posts in red and in bold ...................... and that really annoys me!


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 4, 2014)

u lot are officially nuts , ya know that ?


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 4, 2014)

Crunchy peanut butter and salad cream on toast.


----------



## Doh (Oct 4, 2014)

I like to eat the end of chicken bones, rib bones infact any bones. When I was young my mum tells me I would not eat anything without gravy including cornflakes.


----------



## Doh (Oct 4, 2014)

Great thread. Thanks Bob.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 4, 2014)

Support Aberdeen and Leyton Orient.

Surely nobody else has been lumbered with teams that bad......?


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2014)

Manage to live my life without a mobile phone.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Support Aberdeen and Leyton Orient.

Surely nobody else has been lumbered with teams that bad......?
		
Click to expand...

Coolio?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2014)

The men in white coats are going to be busy rounding this load of nutters up. Now't as queer as folk as they say. :rofl:


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The men in white coats are going to be busy rounding this load of nutters up.
		
Click to expand...

 Are you on first name terms with them Martin ?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok, now I've never met anyone with the same addiction as me. But reading up on some of you nutters, I reckon I might just find a kindred soul..

I am addicted to plucking feathers out of cushions, duvets, anything feather filled really. I can sit there all night gently coaxing feathers out of cushions until the floor is a mess and the cushion is empty. It's now got to the point that we can't have anything feather filled in our house.. I've tried to stop, but I can't... Help me people...


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, now I've never met anyone with the same addiction as me. But reading up on some of you nutters, I reckon I might just find a kindred soul..

I am addicted to plucking feathers out of cushions, duvets, anything feather filled really. I can sit there all night gently coaxing feathers out of cushions until the floor is a mess and the cushion is empty. It's now got to the point that we can't have anything feather filled in our house.. I've tried to stop, but I can't... Help me people...

Click to expand...

At least you're a pleasant plucker.


----------



## sandmagnet (Oct 4, 2014)

I also eat rice out the tin and eat cold currys and Chinese food! Love drinking cold Devons custard straight out the tin also!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Coolio?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, now I've never met anyone with the same addiction as me. But reading up on some of you nutters, I reckon I might just find a kindred soul..

I am addicted to plucking feathers out of cushions, duvets, anything feather filled really. I can sit there all night gently coaxing feathers out of cushions until the floor is a mess and the cushion is empty. It's now got to the point that we can't have anything feather filled in our house.. I've tried to stop, but I can't... Help me people...

Click to expand...

Make a feather boa out of all the spare feathers, set up a "Right said Fred" tribute band with Junior.

There's always a positive, Dan...........:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Make a feather boa out of all the spare feathers, set up a "Right said Fred" tribute band with Junior.

There's always a positive, Dan...........:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well, I'm definitely Too Sexy for this Forum...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Support Aberdeen and Leyton Orient.

Surely nobody else has been lumbered with teams that bad......?
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise you St Johnstone and Chesterfield

And on food front as kids we put sugar on our lettuce &#9786;


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 5, 2014)

Bloke at our golf club claims he is the only person in Britain to have had both an albatross and been struck by lightning on a golf course.


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 5, 2014)

As a child I loved the Irish equivalent of a tunnocks tea cake (chocolate covered marshmallow on a biscuit base)
In our household, the only way to eat these was to firmly smack teacake onto centre of forehead to crack chocolate shell which would then be picked off and eaten.

It was many years until i discovered that no everyone eats their mallow teacake like this


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 7, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Crunchy peanut butter and salad cream on toast.
		
Click to expand...

You win! That's a step too far for even me!!


----------



## Slab (Oct 8, 2014)

Slime said:



			That's a worry ........................ but I do something similar.
When I'm thinking random stuff, I'll say it out loud, in my head, but backwards! That's sdrawkcab! Please help me!!

I also drink orange squash ............... neat.
I also put ready salted crisps in chocolate cake.
*Volumes must always be set to an even number ................... unless divisible by five.*
If I enter a room and turn left, I have to turn right before exiting, and vice versa.
I always start a round of golf with four pink castle tees in my pocket.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

How did i miss this thread...

I have the same/similar volume thing when its a numerical scale. It must be set on a number that's divisible by 5 or the mid point between two multiples i.e 3, 8, 13 etc

I have told this to a couple of people who now delight in messing with the car stereo volume when I'm driving! :rant: 

I also rearrange the objects on the table in restaurants to my idea of order and balance!


----------

